# Tax Plan Fail



## justified (Feb 7, 2019)

The news is already streaming in, but it will get louder. The tax plan was an epic win for Trump and his billionaire friends, and for those who don't pay tax and support the president and live and breathe by his every word. The rest of us who work, pay taxes, we're hosed. Businesses keep the money and win. Everyone else loses. Where's Paul Ryan now after he passed his signature legislation? Nice bookend to a career.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

justified said:


> The news is already streaming in, but it will get louder. The tax plan was an epic win for Trump and his billionaire friends, and for those who don't pay tax and support the president and live and breathe by his every word. The rest of us who work, pay taxes, we're hosed. Businesses keep the money and win. Everyone else loses. Where's Paul Ryan now after he passed his signature legislation? Nice bookend to a career.


You are a nice little lib, get in line, shut up and pay your share.


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2019)

justified said:


> The news is already streaming in, but it will get louder. The tax plan was an epic win for Trump and his billionaire friends, and for those who don't pay tax and support the president and live and breathe by his every word. The rest of us who work, pay taxes, we're hosed. Businesses keep the money and win. Everyone else loses. Where's Paul Ryan now after he passed his signature legislation? Nice bookend to a career.



*Hey " Just a Fried Brain " ...can you direct me to the Business Tax Documents that let me keep*
*the money you are losing your bowels over....*
*I would much appreciate the info after you clean yourself up..... *


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2019)

justified said:


> The news is already streaming in, but it will get louder. The tax plan was an epic win for Trump and his billionaire friends, and for those who don't pay tax and support the president and live and breathe by his every word. The rest of us who work, pay taxes, we're hosed. Businesses keep the money and win. Everyone else loses. Where's Paul Ryan now after he passed his signature legislation? Nice bookend to a career.


I posted this already but I'll do it again because I know your down out about your Rams.


Based on the new tax plan not only will I be receiving more money back but all of my accountants customers except one, his Dad, will ne receiving more money back this year. I forget why his Dad would be paying more but once I get my taxes done Ill share more with you. 

You really should get your ducks in a row before posting. You're just removing all doubt that you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a nice little lib, get in line, shut up and pay your share.


You're an idiot, that fact is obvious to all.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're an idiot, that fact is obvious to all.


More drive by emotions, a.k.a. TDS.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2019)

justified said:


> The news is already streaming in, but it will get louder. The tax plan was an epic win for Trump and his billionaire friends, and for those who don't pay tax and support the president and live and breathe by his every word. The rest of us who work, pay taxes, we're hosed. Businesses keep the money and win. Everyone else loses. Where's Paul Ryan now after he passed his signature legislation? Nice bookend to a career.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're an idiot, that fact is obvious to all.


Hey, how about Pocahontas?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


 What do you know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What do you know.


Exactly


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What do you know.


More then you. But then everyone knows more then you...


----------



## Fishme1 (Feb 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey " Just a Fried Brain " ...can you direct me to the Business Tax Documents that let me keep*
> *the money you are losing your bowels over....*
> *I would much appreciate the info after you clean yourself up..... *


Hey stupid how are you.


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> More then you. But then everyone knows more then you...


...than...


----------



## justified (Feb 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I posted this already but I'll do it again because I know your down out about your Rams.
> 
> 
> Based on the new tax plan not only will I be receiving more money back but all of my accountants customers except one, his Dad, will ne receiving more money back this year. I forget why his Dad would be paying more but once I get my taxes done Ill share more with you.
> ...


Thank you for proving my point. If you said it's not true, then it's the opposite. Try googling 2019 tax refunds and see what you find. Smokescreen president, smokescreen supporters. The tax plan is good for a minority of the population, everyone else gets screwed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## justified (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Meme factory employees in Russia are not taxed.


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Hey stupid how are you.



*Hey " Fishfriedbrains " how am I.......*


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2019)

justified said:


> Meme factory employees in Russia are not taxed.


*You are quite taxed......*


----------



## justified (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


The really funny part of this is look at the financial problems that republicans left the country in over the last 20 years. Why is it that when republicans are in office there's a recession or talk of one? Bush had 2, Trump doing his best to start the second with complete fiscal irresponsibility.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

justified said:


> The really funny part of this is look at the financial problems that republicans left the country in over the last 20 years. Why is it that when republicans are in office there's a recession or talk of one? Bush had 2, Trump doing his best to start the second with complete fiscal irresponsibility.


Q. E.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 11, 2019)

justified said:


> Thank you for proving my point. If you said it's not true, then it's the opposite. Try googling 2019 tax refunds and see what you find. Smokescreen president, smokescreen supporters. The tax plan is good for a minority of the population, everyone else gets screwed.


Filed my tax returns. Getting money back. Go crawl in a hole and cry yourself to sleep, Rams lost Alice.


----------



## justified (Feb 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Filed my tax returns. Getting money back. Go crawl in a hole and cry yourself to sleep, Rams lost Alice.


My point exactly, thinking about yourself. Glad things are going well for you. And after you googled 2019 tax return and you saw that most Americans will not be getting refunds, which reflects the overall economy -- people other than you? Screw them. Did you wear your MAGA hat to the games this weekend?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

This doesn't even count the illegal scum that are here mooching of us US citizens.
*More than 44% of Americans pay no federal income tax - MarketWatch*
https://www.marketwatch.com › Personal Finance › Taxes › TaxWatch
Jan 31, 2019 - Approximately _*76.4 million*_ or _*44.4*_% of Americans won't pay any federal income tax in 2018, up from 72.6 million people or 43.2% in 2016 before President Trump's Tax Cuts and Jobs Act, according to estimates from the Tax Policy Center, a nonprofit joint venture by the Urban Institute and Brookings Institution, which are ...


----------



## justified (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This doesn't even count the illegal scum that are here mooching of us US citizens.
> *More than 44% of Americans pay no federal income tax - MarketWatch*
> https://www.marketwatch.com › Personal Finance › Taxes › TaxWatch
> Jan 31, 2019 - Approximately _*76.4 million*_ or _*44.4*_% of Americans won't pay any federal income tax in 2018, up from 72.6 million people or 43.2% in 2016 before President Trump's Tax Cuts and Jobs Act, according to estimates from the Tax Policy Center, a nonprofit joint venture by the Urban Institute and Brookings Institution, which are ...


Hey dumbass, illegals also pay taxes. Find another tree to bark up. You think those illegals working for the president were working for cash only? You have no clue what you are talking about. The point is that people who go to work, have jobs, are screwed by the tax plan. The 44.4% don't care, the wealthy are happy to enjoy a tax break they don't need. As is the case with most policies of this administration, the president benefits. The typical American he says he's supporting, loses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

justified said:


> Hey dumbass, illegals also pay taxes. Find another tree to bark up. You think those illegals working for the president were working for cash only? You have no clue what you are talking about. The point is that people who go to work, have jobs, are screwed by the tax plan. The 44.4% don't care, the wealthy are happy to enjoy a tax break they don't need. As is the case with most policies of this administration, the president benefits. The typical American he says he's supporting, loses.


Illegals don't pay income taxes. You need a SS # to do that, even new legal immigrants don't pay income taxes, they get refunds from the 55% of us that do pay taxes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Illegals don't pay income taxes. You need a SS # to do that, even new legal immigrants don't pay income taxes, they get refunds from the 55% of us that do pay taxes.


Maybe you need to ask dizzy how the "tax system" works.


----------



## justified (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Illegals don't pay income taxes. You need a SS # to do that, even new legal immigrants don't pay income taxes, they get refunds from the 55% of us that do pay taxes.


It's a known fact that illegals pay taxes. You even make Trump supporters looks bad with this BS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe you need to ask dizzy how the "tax system" works.


Maybe not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

justified said:


> It's a known fact that illegals pay taxes. You even make Trump supporters looks bad with this BS.


Illegals pay federal income taxes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

justified said:


> It's a known fact that illegals pay taxes. You even make Trump supporters looks bad with this BS.


I stand corrected,
*Illegal Immigrants and Federal Income Taxes*


X
APA
Agresti, J. D. (2016, November 7). Illegal Immigrants and Federal Income Taxes. Retrieved from https://www.justfactsdaily.com/illegal-immigrants-and-federal-income-taxes/
MLA
Agresti, James D. “Illegal Immigrants and Federal Income Taxes.” _Just Facts_. 7 November 2016. Web. 12 February 2019.<https://www.justfactsdaily.com/illegal-immigrants-and-federal-income-taxes/>.
Chicago (for footnotes)
James D. Agresti, “Illegal Immigrants and Federal Income Taxes.” _Just Facts_. November 7, 2016. https://www.justfactsdaily.com/illegal-immigrants-and-federal-income-taxes/.
Chicago (for bibliographies)
Agresti, James D. “Illegal Immigrants and Federal Income Taxes.” _Just Facts_. November 7, 2016. https://www.justfactsdaily.com/illegal-immigrants-and-federal-income-taxes/.
By James D. Agresti
November 7, 2016

In the last presidential debate between Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump, Clinton said that “half of all” illegal immigrants in the U.S. “actually pay federal income tax.” PolitiFact, a Pulitzer Prize-winning fact check organization, investigated Clinton’s claim and reported: “While there is no official figure, experts estimate that about half of all undocumented workers pay federal income taxes, if not more.”

In reality, the polar opposite is true. Federal government data shows that while roughly half of illegal immigrants file federal tax returns, the vast majority of them don’t pay any federal income taxes. Instead, they use these returns to claim refundable tax credits, which are a form of cash welfare. In other words, illegal immigrants mainly use the federal income tax code to collect money from U.S. citizens.

https://www.justfactsdaily.com/illegal-immigrants-and-federal-income-taxes/


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I stand corrected,
> *Illegal Immigrants and Federal Income Taxes*
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I stand corrected,
> *Illegal Immigrants and Federal Income Taxes*
> 
> 
> ...


What most Americans do not know, and would be alarmed about, is the amount of government money sent south of the border via "benefits" cashed and wired to the homeland.
Its a very dirty little secret.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What most Americans do not know, and would be alarmed about, is the amount of government money sent south of the border via "benefits" cashed and wired to the homeland.
> Its a very dirty little secret.


I'm sure that's what they tell you to believe.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 11, 2019)

justified said:


> My point exactly, thinking about yourself. Glad things are going well for you. And after you googled 2019 tax return and you saw that most Americans will not be getting refunds, which reflects the overall economy -- people other than you? Screw them. Did you wear your MAGA hat to the games this weekend?


Hey.. you read it on the internet so it must be true, right?

Reflects the overall economy? Lets see, unemployment at or near historic lows, GDP and economy are doing great. Let me guess? Your the one guy who is out of work? Or maybe you bet your entire savings on the Rams and now you blame the conservatives and President Trump? 

Enjoy your time off. .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Hey.. you read it on the internet so it must be true, right?
> 
> Reflects the overall economy? Lets see, unemployment at or near historic lows, GDP and economy are doing great. Let me guess? Your the one guy who is out of work? Or maybe you bet your entire savings on the Rams and now you blame the conservatives and President Trump?
> 
> Enjoy your time off. .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


OBVI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

To all you graduates of Fries U the reason some returns are smal


justified said:


> Hey dumbass, illegals also pay taxes. Find another tree to bark up. You think those illegals working for the president were working for cash only? You have no clue what you are talking about. The point is that people who go to work, have jobs, are screwed by the tax plan. The 44.4% don't care, the wealthy are happy to enjoy a tax break they don't need. As is the case with most policies of this administration, the president benefits. The typical American he says he's supporting, loses.


So, at least we agree that they are illegal, progress made.
With my expert tutelage there is hope for you.
I have a hat on order for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Illegals pay federal income taxes?


Do you have to pay taxes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you have to pay taxes?


Sure.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure.


Why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

This is an intellectual, just like you people.

Hot Air
New York Governor: Florida is stealing our population
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/02/12/new-york-governor-florida-stealing-population/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiam_2h6rjgAhUOYK0KHUidByAQlO8DMAR6BAgJEBU&usg=AOvVaw0iq159lGKV6ppoZaaaxAJs


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

justified said:


> The news is already streaming in, but it will get louder. The tax plan was an epic win for Trump and his billionaire friends, and for those who don't pay tax and support the president and live and breathe by his every word. The rest of us who work, pay taxes, we're hosed. Businesses keep the money and win. Everyone else loses. Where's Paul Ryan now after he passed his signature legislation? Nice bookend to a career.




*Fact Check: Democrats Misleading Americans About Tax Refunds*


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Fact Check: Democrats Misleading Americans About Tax Refunds*


Breitbart for "fact checks"?  I think I see your problem.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Breitbart for "fact checks"?  I think I see your problem.


I knew that link was probably to one of his propaganda sources, but he's so gross I don't wanna click on anything he's touched.


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I knew that link was probably to one of his propaganda sources, but he's so gross I don't wanna click on anything he's touched.


In my browser setup all I have to do is roll the cursor over a link and I the link address is exposed in a small transient box at the lower left of the page.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

espola said:


> In my browser setup all I have to do is roll the cursor over a link and I the link address is exposed in a small transient box at the lower left of the page.


Yeah, I got that too, I just didn't wanna get that close!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

*AMAZON to pay $0 in taxes -- for second year in row...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why?


Because I am a conservative republican.
See Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because I am a conservative republican.
> See Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson.


No, no you are not, you display that with your every utterance and even by your lack of capitalizing the words. Conservative Republicans honor America (all it's institutions, norms and standards), Americans (all of them), the military, law enforcement (all of them), fiscal responsibility, intelligence, science, religions (all of them), personal responsibility, accountability and many other admirable virtues/ideas that t worshippers have shun for t and only t. You are a t-sucker and history will not look kindly on you and your folly.


----------



## Booter (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because I am a conservative republican.
> See Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson.


You're a lost soul adrift on a ship of fools in a sea Trumpism lies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I knew that link was probably to one of his propaganda sources, but he's so gross I don't wanna click on anything he's touched.


Gross?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Booter said:


> You're a lost soul adrift on a ship of fools in a sea Trumpism lies.


Thank Captain.


2:03
lethal weapon 4 
captains


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, no you are not, you display that with your every utterance and even by your lack of capitalizing the words. Conservative Republicans honor America (all it's institutions, norms and standards), Americans (all of them), the military, law enforcement (all of them), fiscal responsibility, intelligence, science, religions (all of them), personal responsibility, accountability and many other admirable virtues/ideas that t worshippers have shun for t and only t. You are a t-sucker and history will not look kindly on you and your folly.


You didn't capitalize T.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't capitalize T.


Because like the disdain you hold for, as you wrote, "conservative republicans", I hold a similar disdain for t.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Because like the disdain you hold for, as you wrote, "conservative republicans", I hold a similar disdain for t.


Gimme a T for Tupac
and a T for Tennessee.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't capitalize T.


Its so petty.
Three year olds have more self control.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its so petty.
> Three year olds have more self control.


Husker is just a bit emotional these days, ever since I told her we should see other people she hasn't been the same.
Sad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Husker is just a bit emotional these days, ever since I told her we should see other people she hasn't been the same.
> Sad.


Thats rough.
You heartless bastard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, I got that too, I just didn't wanna get that close!


Like father like daughter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

ThinkProgress
Fox News tells Americans to stop complaining about their shrunken tax refunds
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://thinkprogress.org/fox-friends-tells-americans-its-their-fault-tax-returns-are-smaller-2e51d2abad11/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwibvpb4vLrgAhWILXwKHdpRC-wQ0PADMAh6BAgBECY&usg=AOvVaw12gZkberimu9sqGEVY_7XM


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2019)

justified said:


> The really funny part of this is look at the financial problems that republicans left the country in over the last 20 years. Why is it that when republicans are in office there's a recession or talk of one? Bush had 2, Trump doing his best to start the second with complete fiscal irresponsibility.


You mean because the Democrat controlled Congress in Bushʻs 2nd term crafted afordable home goals that included GSEʻs buying sub prime Mortgage Backed Securities in the secondary market while giving rise to CDO’s??  Nice job Senators Dodd and Frank.  And if that wasnʻt bad enough, they tried to fix things by putting the country in twice as much debt during the Obama years via.....wait for it...........you got it, 6 straight years of QE in Obamaʻs first 6 years.  The biggest contribution to a Presidentʻs legacy ever!  And if that wasnʻt bad enough still, The Dodd-Frank Act says no more bailouts but bail-ins instead.  Whatʻs that you say?  Well since TBTF exist still today, banks are still doing risky lending.  When they fail again, all depositers and bond holders of that bank will have their cash and bonds converted to equities in that defunct financial institution.  Donʻt ask Fries U grads how that looks on a balance sheet.  Theyʻre still trying to avoid doing a Return on Assets calculation for the contents of their safety deposit boxes.  Kinda tough to do that calculation because Frienance thinks asset purchase date and purchase price matter not for determining how much income your assets are generating.  Oh well.  Fries U!  What a deal!  Cluck, cluck


----------

